# Comment partager son écran avec iMessage?



## soad (18 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

depuis que j'ai changé mon ordi, avec Moutain Lion je sais plus comment inviter un ami à me rejoindre ni partager l'écran. 

J'ai jabber en bas à gauche affiché mais il me semble que mon compte c'est AIM , un peu perdu dans tout ça ...

Merci pour votre aide


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Dans ce fil, il est question d&#8217;internet, de réseaux, de logiciel de messagerie instantanée, pas vraiment de bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juin 2013)

bonjour,

depuis le menu ami se trouve l'option partager l'écran. mais je ne l'ai jamas utilisé. j'utilise au besoin team viewer avec mes aïeuls


----------



## soad (18 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> depuis le menu ami se trouve l'option partager l'écran. mais je ne l'ai jamas utilisé. j'utilise au besoin team viewer avec mes aïeuls




nous avons utilisé team viewer pour travailler, mais je me souviens qu'avec Itchat c'était bcp plus fluide avec le son aussi...


----------



## CBi (19 Juin 2013)

Dans Messages, va dans le menu Fenêtre / Amis et tu vas en principe retrouver la liste d'amis telle qu'elle existait sur iChat, avec les icônes en bas qui permettent de demander le partage d'écran.

Sinon, une fois un correspondant sélectionné, le menu Amis a des rubriques en toutes lettre "demander à partager l'écran de..." ou "inviter... à partager mon écran.


----------



## soad (19 Juin 2013)

CBi a dit:


> Dans Messages, va dans le menu Fenêtre / Amis et tu vas en principe retrouver la liste d'amis telle qu'elle existait sur iChat, avec les icônes en bas qui permettent de demander le partage d'écran.
> 
> Sinon, une fois un correspondant sélectionné, le menu Amis a des rubriques en toutes lettre "demander à partager l'écran de..." ou "inviter... à partager mon écran.



salut,
en fait j'ai vu pour partager l'écran...
mon correspond et moi même arrivions pas à s'inviter pour créer contact (ma liste est vide depuis que mon disque à été changé.)

je sais que j'avais un compte AIM mais en bas à gauche je vois jabber et mon correspondant me dis qu'il a une adresse aim.com


----------

